# How can I get my puppy used to being brushed?



## jmaraldo (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 4 month old Australian Shepherd and he hates to be brushed! He has never had a bad experience, he just doesn't like it. As soon as he sees the brush he runs and as soon as I touch him with it he runs away. I have tried to put his leash on and he just bucks around and goes crazy. I have tried several different brushes and they don't make a difference. The groomer at Petsmart recommended that I bring him in for regular brushing to get him used to it. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried different brushes? Some can be really uncomfortable and scratch the skin. You could try desensitizing him to it and training him to tolerate and like it. Use treats and reward him for looking at the brush, having the brush just touch him, and then finally very light and tiny strokes. Exercising him before any sort of grooming with drain excess energy and help take some of the fight out of him, lol.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

With brushing it's really easy, you just need to work your way up slowly to it. Mine is in progress but after a week of 3 sessions a day, she is much better.

Here is what you do: (please only progress to the next step if he is comfortable/successful with the previous one)

1. Bring the brush out, and if he sticks around or even smells or looks at it, click and treat. (instead of click, you can always say "Yes". Make sure you load the clicker or load the word 'yes' so he knows that yes = treat).
2. Once he is comfortable just being around the brush, hold it in your hand, click and treat.
3. Bring the brush close to his body without touching him, click and treat each time he doesn't move away
4. VERY lightly touch the brush to his fur. Click and treat if he doesn't move away
5. VERY lightly brush his fur ONCE. Click and treat if he doesn't move away
6. Increase the number of LIGHT brushes.
7. Add in intensity of brush strokes
8. Add in duration of brushing.

*Make sure to add variety to where you are brushing him. Make sure he gets used to being brushed under the arms, tail, face, all over!

It's a bit time consuming but it's also a really good bonding time!


----------

